# Why are me haemoglobin levels always low?



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello!

In September '09, I was feeling like pants   and I had a blood test, which found that my HB level was on the low side at 10.8. I was prescribed 2 x 230mg Ferrous Sulphate (although it took them two weeks of me almost passing out to actually prescribe them!) and I have been taking them ever since.

My surgery midwife very rarely does blood tests and I just had a Glucose Tolerance Test at the hospital on Tuesday, which came back as normal, but the Midwife there mentioned that she thought my HB was low (again 10.8 ) and I needed to take Iron.

I explained to her that I am already taking quite a high dose of iron, along with a vitamin C tablet. I also have cereal in the mornings and plenty of green leafy veg! I've been taking the iron without fail since September, so why have my levels not changed. I also feel very tired, but not half as tired as I did back in September...

I have also lost a lot of blood in my stool a couple of weeks ago and I have had a pain in the direction of my sigmoid colon ever since and it's getting worse - not sure if this has anything to do with the low iron, but I have only been losing a little bit of blood since my episode a couple of weeks back. I saw my GP then and she seemed to think it was fine.

I'm getting worried now... the hospital midwife said to take more iron, but I am already taking a lot?? I feel tired and I lost a lot of blood a couple of weeks ago in a bowel movement, still losing dribs and drabs and have a horrible pain in my lower left hand side...

Please can you give me some advice?

Many thanks,

A x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your iron level isn't at a very concerning level, and it does show that you have been taking the iron tablets, as during your pregnancy, your iron levels drop, so without the iron you are taking, it would have been lower.  Have you tried any other iron supplements such as spatone or floridex?  These can be absorbed a bit better than normal iron tablets and don't have as many side effects.  Unfortunately they aren't available on prescription though.

I feel that you are still concerned a  lot about losing the blood in your stool and I think you need to go back to your gp.  It can be quite common to pass blood as you open your bowels in pregnancy, especially on so much iron, you can get very constipated, so straining can sometimes tear the lining of your rectum, and it's also hard to judge, as your stools will be black with iron anyway.  You need more reassurance I feel, so make an appointment to see the gp again, or another gp in the practice, just so you know you have definitely got yourself checked out,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello!

Thanks very much for your reply!

Yes, I think I will go back... I have an appointment to see a different GP on Monday morning, as I am not at all constipated anymore and haven't been for months now and the iron is making the stool black, but I can clearly see the red blood. I wouldn't actually be as worried if I were constipated and if I didn't have the constant pain.

Thanks for all your help - I'm deffo gonna get some peace of mind on Monday!

A x


----------

